# New Onkyo 806, HDMI video issues - goes black or gray sporadically



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I just got a new Onkyo receiver and switched from component video to HDMI. I have been using HDMI for my xbox though but not a lot, don't play games all that much.

Here is my problem:
While watching TV or DVD, maybe once or twice in a few hours the TV screen will go black, or lately gray snow. This lasts for a second or two, once it didn't come back until I hit TV/Video on my TV. The audio remains fine.

Here is my setup:
New Onkyo 806 receiver
Sony 350 Bluray
Panasonic 50" plasma 1080i max
Hughes Series 1 DirecTivo

Tivo -> s-video & optical -> receiver
Bluray -> HDMI -> receiver
receiver -> HDMI -> TV

It was brought to my attention that the handshake may be bad due to the cable between the tv and the receiver. I replaced that and have the same problem. My wife said she saw the screen go black while playing xbox prior to getting the new reciever but it was months ago and I haven't seen it to verify. It was the same HDMI cable used going straight to the tv but I've eliminated that as the possible cause by replacing it. 

Can someone help me troubleshoot this issue? I'm at a loss and need to know if I should send my receiver back or switch to component video for the TV... It almost behaves like it is trying to do 1080p upconversion or something on a sporadic basis but that doesn't seem possible.

Help

Darren


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I don't have a lot of experience with HDMI ... but my suggestion (is worth a try) is connect the DVD to TV with component cables, and keep the HDMI to AVR ... that way you'll have the sound and video :yes:


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

salvasol said:


> I don't have a lot of experience with HDMI ... but my suggestion (is worth a try) is connect the DVD to TV with component cables, and keep the HDMI to AVR ... that way you'll have the sound and video :yes:


That will be my solution if the problem lies with the TV. I need to eliminate the receiver as the source of the problem though so I can return it within my refund period.

I suppose I could bypass the receiver for the DVD player and watch movies all day wating for the issue... my TiVo doesn't have HDMI so I can't do it with that. Or, I could bring down my small HD LCD and watch that for a day. Hm....

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Darren said:


> While watching TV or DVD, maybe once or twice in a few hours the TV screen will go black, or lately gray snow. This lasts for a second or two, once it didn't come back until I hit TV/Video on my TV. The audio remains fine.


Ok, so when your saying your watching TV are you using the TIVO as the tuner? or are you using the built in tuner? Have you tried to run the HDMI cable directly from the BluRay player to the TV bypassing the Receiver?


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> Ok, so when your saying your watching TV are you using the TIVO as the tuner? or are you using the built in tuner? Have you tried to run the HDMI cable directly from the BluRay player to the TV bypassing the Receiver?


The Tivo is a direcTivo so I have to use it as the tuner, needs a smart card for the programming. I haven't yet run the BluRay player directly to the TV bypassing the reciever. I'll have to dedicate several hours to watching movies because the issue sometimes only shows up every 3 or more hours. Other times it can happen a couple times within the same hour. Pretty variable. 

Darren


----------



## thsmith (Mar 17, 2008)

May want to try a different HDMI port on your TV as well, unless you have only one port.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

thsmith said:


> May want to try a different HDMI port on your TV as well, unless you have only one port.


 
only one port


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm testing the HDMI issue on my smaller LDC tv today. Gonna probably take a few days to be sure as it can happen only once every couple days. I have another issue that happens that I know to be the receiver though. When I turn the volume up or down the volume display can sometimes remain on the tv until I hit the volume again and then it goes away. Not a big deal but not exactly quality performance either. I'm hoping I didn't get a lemon. 

Things I've noticed that I don't like too much.
1. HDMI cuts out (could be the tv, testing this now)
2. Volume display can sometimes remain on the screen
3. Fast forwarding my video, the receiver of course loses the audio signal and the speakers have a slight pop when I fast forward and when I hit play after done. Not huge deal, just annoying and my older Onkyo didn't dothis.


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

> I have another issue that happens that I know to be the receiver though. When I turn the volume up or down the volume display can sometimes remain on the tv until I hit the volume again and then it goes away.


Are there firmware updates for the AVR? I'm not familiar with them, so I don't know if it's even possible to update the firmware on that model, just a thought.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

tenzip said:


> Are there firmware updates for the AVR? I'm not familiar with them, so I don't know if it's even possible to update the firmware on that model, just a thought.


The firmware can indeed be updated by the user but I don't see any updates at the onkyo website.


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

http://www.onkyousa.com/download/download.cfm

I don't see an update there for the 806, but they do have telephone numbers, I'd give them a call and report your issue.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

tenzip said:


> http://www.onkyousa.com/download/download.cfm
> 
> I don't see an update there for the 806, but they do have telephone numbers, I'd give them a call and report your issue.


Thanks, I found that download page just after I posted my reply. I'll have to see if my issue is a known one.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Looks like it was my TV that has the HDMI issue. The TV is outside of warranty. It only supports 1080i so I suppose I can go back to component video until I decide to replace the TV. 

Bummer but glad it wasn't the receiver.


----------

